# Urgent: Nikos, Bev, Mods -- Is there a VIRUS on the forum?



## Mestiza (Mar 30, 2005)

Please, help immediately! Is there a virus of some sort on the forum?

I was reading the following thread: * "Conditioner w/lots of slip for natural hair"* on the Hair Care Tips and Product Review Discussion Board and there is a weird sign that says: *"You are..." (shows IP address)* and *"Our greatest battles are those with our own minds"*

It's on *page 3* on *post #26*, which, is for member *sbg4evr*. 

Here is the link: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sh...ighlight=Conditioner+w/lots+slip+natural+hair

I contacted my ISP and they said that it sounds like there is a virus is on this website.  

Please, look into this immediately. Thank you!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 30, 2005)

* I think that's just an image sbg4evr put in her signature. *


----------



## WaterChylde (Mar 30, 2005)

Another message board I'm on won't allow that as a signature anymore.


----------



## Mestiza (Mar 30, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> * I think that's just an image sbg4evr put in her signature. *



I feel kinda dumb, right about now!

I've never seen a siggy like that and thought that I'd better call them to see if something was wrong w/ their software, or something. I explained to the person that I talked to that this is a forum/message board and that signature lines are allowed. They told me that if it's showing your IP address, then, it could be a virus that has somehow replaced the siggy. I'm confused!


I've been over her worrying that everybody is going to have a virus attacking their computers. I'm sorry! I'm still confused! I don't know what to think, now.


----------



## WaterChylde (Mar 30, 2005)

It's a script that reads your IP address and browser you're using. It's not a virus though.


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 30, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> * I think that's just an image sbg4evr put in her signature. *



I agree with Poohbear.
Don't worry.


----------



## Mestiza (Mar 30, 2005)

Thank you all, so much! Well, I have learned something new today.


----------



## Mestiza (Mar 30, 2005)

WaterChylde said:
			
		

> It's a script that reads your IP address and browser you're using. It's not a virus though.



Does it pose any type of security risk?


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Mar 30, 2005)

Mestiza, 

I clicked on this link real quick because I wanted to know what was so urgent 
So imagine the way I smiled when I found it was just that banner in the sig.....Anyway, go to http://www.danasoft.com/ and you'll get all the info about that banner and what it's for.

Peace.


----------



## Mestiza (Mar 30, 2005)

BAILEYSCREAM said:
			
		

> Mestiza,
> 
> I clicked on this link real quick because I wanted to know what was so urgent
> So imagine the way I smiled when I found it was just that banner in the sig.....Anyway, go to http://www.danasoft.com/ and you'll get all the info about that banner and what it's for.
> ...



I could just give you the biggest hug! Thank you so very much for that link! I have never seen a banner like that and thought that there was a problem w/ the software of my ISP, initially. I called them and was told that it was probably a virus on the website. I thought that all of the members were being exposed to it. They scared the "you know what" out of me.

You can't imagine how relieved I am, now. *Thank you! Thank you! THANK YOU!*


----------



## Mitre (Apr 1, 2005)

Well that explain it. I had to redo my entire system because of that same message 2 weeks ago cost me alot of money


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Apr 1, 2005)

Mestiza said:
			
		

> I could just give you the biggest hug! Thank you so very much for that link! I have never seen a banner like that and thought that there was a problem w/ the software of my ISP, initially. I called them and was told that it was probably a virus on the website. I thought that all of the members were being exposed to it. They scared the "you know what" out of me.
> 
> You can't imagine how relieved I am, now. *Thank you! Thank you! THANK YOU!*


 
You're welcome sweetheart.


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 3, 2005)

Tamika said:
			
		

> Well that explain it. I had to redo my entire system because of that same message 2 weeks ago cost me alot of money



Oh, no! What a bummer!    

I hope that the info that was provided in this thread will help others like it has helped me.


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 5, 2005)

Just to put your minds at ease, what you see in a signature like that is your settings and only you see that and nobody else (unless someone is peeking over your shoulder). 

I know the guy that wrote this software and he is one of the developers of our gallery software.


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 7, 2005)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> Just to put your minds at ease, what you see in a signature like that is your settings and only you see that and nobody else (unless someone is peeking over your shoulder).
> 
> I know the guy that wrote this software and he is one of the developers of our gallery software.



Thank you very much for that info!    How funny and ironic that he is one of the developers of the gallery software for this site.    Cool!


----------

